
What is the deal…with Seinfeld as a pitchman for Microsoft? - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/21/what-is-the-dealwith-seinfeld-as-a-pitchman-for-microsoft/
======
rbanffy
Seinfeld?!

Boys... Those folks at Redmond are really out of touch. Do they think Jerry
Seinfeld can "inject coolness" into their brand?

~~~
rms
He certainly won't hurt. I'm curious to see what the campaign is like.

------
gaius
I'm really curious to know if Microsoft converted _their own ad agency_ to PCs
running Windows.

------
zandorg
And when he has an Apple Mac (original) on his desk!

